# cant lose weight



## trekpole (Oct 2, 2010)

I just weighed myself this morning and i have gained 4 pounds this week. I find this astounding. Yes i took 3 days break from the gym and swimming but on Tuesday I worked all day building a wall and wallpapering. I have stopped sugary drinks, only diet, I am drinking more water, I have made my own sugar free oat and seed cookies, my own soup. Until this week I have been going to the gym and swimming 4 times a week. I have a drink once maximum twice a week. What am I doing wrong? I have cut down my lunch from 4 slices to 2 slices of seed bread. I am now in a state of limbo because i cannot ask my gp or nurse for help and have to wait a couple of months for the diabetic clinic. I even saw the GP yesterday and asked for Prozac because it is getting me down. Of course not a word of my diabetes. Yesterday at about 17.00 I started feeling weaker and weaker. I tried a banana, water and a muesli bar but just felt faint and nearly collapsed in the supermarket. Where the hell am i supposed to get help?


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi trekpole. 

I can only suggest keeping a food diary so you knoe exactly how many calories you are taking in.

I was amazed at how little you have to eat to actually lose weight. I think for a woman, it can be as low as about 1500/day. Not much once you see it on a plate.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi trekpole, I posted a reply to this question in the General Messageboard 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=11321


----------



## MargB (Oct 6, 2010)

If you are really having problems losing weight and you have no idea what you are doing wrong, then I suggest you sign up with someone like Slimming World or Weightwatchers for their plans and guidance.  It isn't always about eating as little as possible but eating the right foods.  You need plenty of fruit and vegetables so that you are not feeling hungry or deprived. I am told that eating too little can cause your body to 'panic' and store fat for future use!!!  Any good slimming club will tell you to never skip meals.

There is a cost to joining these clubs but that actually spurs me on to lose weight as otherwise I am just throwing my money away.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Trekpole,

Can I ask are your bs running high? Have you tested what you eat against what it does to your BS? I have found that by testing everything I eat to start with I can work out what is good for my bS and there does seem to be a relationship between my weight loss and my bs? 

Before being diagnosed I spent 2 years yo yo ing about with diet food and the result was an increase in weight rather than a loss.

I have also found out recently that diet drinks seem to slow down my loss.

This is just my personal view so not sure if it is right for you?

Also are  you getting much exercise (that  makes you sweat?)


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 10, 2010)

hello Trekpole, i too have been getting very frustrated and disheartened at my lack of losing weight but with the help of my GP i am now attending a 12 week GP/gym referral and am on the list to see a dietician but that is not until Feb cos all the places are full but i have also been thinking of starting slimming world and i walk 30 mins every day (i love walking) so am hoping that in the next week or 2 i will see results but if i don't i'm not sure what else to do to lose weight - it is very frustrating!


----------

